# Greetings New Bettas In Town



## setxr (Aug 24, 2005)

hello everyone on this board. nice to be part of this forum.
i have a 1 male betta n a female.
so far i been takin care of the male for a while. its my girlfriends.
i'm trying to give her a clue that its time for me and her to also have kids ;D
so i brought a female. so they would breed.

umm signs? 
well seems like the female isn't interested. i been doing some good reading.
if a female has horizontal design on the body means its not ready. right?

i'm thinking if i should take the female and rise it some more then pop her back in with the male? she builds eggs on her own right? or needs male with her?
any tips? :help:


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

How long has your girlfriend owned him? has he ever made a bubble nest before?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Are all water conditions corret? Bettas crave nice warm water... so make sure you check what temp it is and report back!  Other than that, all you can do is wait.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

First of all...do some research

Secondly, males make the bubble nest

Thirdly, the horizontal stripes mean the female is ready

Next, the male takes care of the eggs and fry

Finally, this process takes a lot of work, trust me I am trying to spawn my bettas too.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

BettaMommy said:


> First of all...do some research
> 
> Secondly, males make the bubble nest
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken horizontal stripes means she is stressed out. Vertical lines means she is ready to mate.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe...I'm not sure, I just remember some stripes/lines means she is ready and then I think the other is she is like showing dominance or something along those lines.


----------



## setxr (Aug 24, 2005)

BettaMommy said:


> First of all...do some research
> 
> Secondly, males make the bubble nest
> 
> ...


yes i have a good 20hrs of readin already

once again i wanan thank you guys for ur comments and pointers
i'll get the status of these fishes asap.

n its Vertical for signs of a ready female


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Vertical stripes mean she's ready, horizontal means she's stressed.
How long have you had the female, and what have you been feeding her?


----------

